# Updates: CDC tells officials to be ready for vaccine by November



## Robert59 (Sep 2, 2020)

Clinical trials of a COVID-19 vaccine can be legitimately cut short and could allow a vaccine to become available more quickly than previously expected if results are overwhelming, Dr. Anthony Fauci says. And the CDC is telling some health officials  to be ready to start distributing a vaccine by November, according to one report.  

https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-live-updates-philly-mayor-110257556.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Confirms everything I have always known... the economy comes first before peoples health.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2020)

Wait for it.  The CDC members who were pressured into making this announcement will be scratching their heads at how many Americans refuse the vaccination for months.  If not longer.  

The very name "Operation Warp Speed Vaccine" so clearly identifies the objective. Speed at the cost of safety and effectiveness. 

My trust for the US federal government has sunk to less than zero, less than neutral. Agencies that were designed to be autonomous are puppets dancing on strings. Like the queen of hearts, any perceived slight or difference in opinions leads to the battle cry, "Off with their heads!" 

Big pharma is just as bad, if not worse. Their commitment is to money, money, money. 

My personal vaccination decision will be heavily influenced by responses by leaders outside of Washington. And I'm not the only one.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm taking it.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I'm taking it.


Without knowing anything about it?  That's quite a leap of faith.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wait for it.  The CDC members who were pressured into making this announcement will be scratching their heads at how many Americans refuse the vaccination for months.  If not longer.
> 
> The very name "Operation Warp Speed Vaccine" so clearly identifies the objective. Speed at the cost of safety and effectiveness.
> 
> ...


Well said, Star!

I feel the same about our Canadian government and any tied to, and as for big pharma... as crooked as it gets.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2020)

I will take it but I'm concerned to know if I need to wait a period of time between getting my traditional flu shot and the Covid19 vaccine.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 3, 2020)

If there wasn't an election on the horizon this would be handled in a normal manner as a medical emergency.  The election date has far more bearing on when the vaccine will be available than any tried and true medical testing.  It won't matter whether it works or not. The importance is being able to use it as election propaganda.  After that date, they can go back to looking for a thoroughly tested safe vaccine.

Between the present gun mania and the vaccine, this country is really in the toilet, IMHO


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Without knowing anything about it?  That's quite a leap of faith.



I want my life back. I want to travel again, get on an airplane again, cruise again. And I do have faith in God. If I have to live this way for the next five years, I'd just as soon pass on.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 3, 2020)

There would be no gun mania were it not for the riots. Just keeping it real. If I lived in Portland, I wouldn't trust my safety to public officials.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2020)

IMO the chances of the vaccine harming me are slim the big question is how effective it will be.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 3, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> And I do have faith in God.



this has certainly tested my faith to the breaking point sometimes, and many people I know.  I suspect it will be over by or on Nov 4th. time will tell if I am correct.   No vaccine for me I pass.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Without knowing anything about it?  That's quite a leap of faith.


It's a leap of fear.  Fear often replaces logic.  That's why it's used to sell things.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO the chances of the vaccine harming me are slim the big question is how effective it will be.


There is only one way to find out if the vaccine harms you.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey, it's a personal decision. Y'all stay in your basement; I'm getting the vaccine.


----------



## 911 (Sep 3, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Hey, it's a personal decision. Y'all stay in your basement; I'm getting the vaccine.


I’ll be the guy behind you wearing the blue shirt and khaki pants. See you there.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 3, 2020)

You two can go ahead if you want, but I'm next!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> You two can go ahead if you want, but I'm next!!!!!!


You guys first and me last.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't want the virus because this lady I know has the virus and this lady's daughter posted this on her facebook page about her mother, The pulmonologist has made a prediction that if things continue to move forward and well, that we are looking at it taking up to 4 months to be weaned off the ventilator and then approx 6 months of physical therapy to regain her strength.  This lady does have COPD which makes it worse.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You guys first and me last.


 Fine by me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Fine by me.


Oh good, I got your approval.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I want my life back. I want to travel again, get on an airplane again, cruise again. And I do have faith in God. *If I have to live this way for the next five years, I'd just as soon pass on.*


Goodness gracious, Carol, it's not as if we're all chained-up in dark, subterranean dungeons, are being fed through a slot in the chambers stonework, and haven't seen daylight in months.

Come on now.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Without knowing anything about it?  That's quite a leap of faith.


I took the Flu vaccine one time and one time only which was many years ago.. I got sooooo sick and never got it again and don't plan to.  I was in my 20's I am now 60, never had the Flu. If COVID was out, they probably would have diagnosed me with COVID from the Flu shot.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I took the Flu vaccine one time and one time only which was many years ago.. I got sooooo sick and never got it again and don't plan to.  I was in my 20's I am now 60, never had the Flu. If COVID was out, they probably would have diagnosed me with COVID from the Flu shot.


I'm happy to know that's the only side-effect you suffered.

I know of a lady that had the flu shot a few years ago, and she is now crippled and debilitated for life.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm happy to know that's the only side-effect you suffered.
> 
> I know of a lady that had the flu shot a few years ago, and she is now crippled and debilitated for life.


WOW!!!!!!   My hubby gets it faithfully every year. He never had any problems.  I pray he never will.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> WOW!!!!!!   My hubby gets it faithfully every year. He never had any problems.  I pray he never will.


I pray your husband never suffers any life-changing complications from it either.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I pray your husband never suffers any life-changing complications from it either.


One time was enough for me when I got sooo sick.  I cannot imagine the COVID vaccine..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> One time was enough for me when I got sooo sick.  *I cannot imagine the COVID vaccine*..


I honestly believe the people are being setup for a big fall.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I honestly believe the people are being setup for a big fall.


I hope it's not true but I heard some companies will not allow their employees to come to work not unless they get the vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2020)

The latest ad campaign talks about making sure to get a flu shot to "Prevent hospitals from being overrun with both flu and Covid-19."
Yeah.....don't you know there is also a flu epidemic with packed waiting rooms right around the corner?
They just announced that "Every child will be required to get a flu shot before starting school this year."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I hope it's not true but I heard some companies will not allow their employees to come to work not unless they get the vaccine.


Exactly what I have been afraid of, people's rights being violated by bullies.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 3, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Exactly what I have been afraid of, people's rights being violated by bullies.


Yeah, that's how I felt when I took the polio and diphtheria shots. I was a kid for the diphtheria and I must have been bullied by someone - - -maybe my folks?


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 3, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Yeah, that's how I felt when I took the polio and diphtheria shots. I was a kid for the diphtheria and I must have been bullied by someone - - -maybe my folks?


That's how I feel.  I did not have a choice. But I do now with the Flu and COVID vaccine.  Not sure if you were trying to make a pro statement for the COVID vaccine?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Yeah, that's how I felt when I took the polio and diphtheria shots. I was a kid for the diphtheria and I must have been bullied by someone - - -maybe my folks?


With any luck, those who have matured past the tender childhood age will carefully weigh the odds before allowing themselves to be intimidated into doing something outside of their comfort zone.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 3, 2020)

It seems to me that a "cure" is being rushed in time to influence the upcoming elections.  Personally, I won't trust any vaccine until it has been given to a major percentage of the population...Without a bunch of side effects.  Staying close to home and wearing a mask is sometimes a PITA, but given all the nonsense surrounding this virus, and the past history of many of the drugs, such inconveniences are liveable, when considering the alternatives.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2020)

I asked my doctor today if she thought November. She doesn't think so, but definitely next year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It seems to me that a "cure" is being rushed in time to influence the upcoming elections.  Personally, I won't trust any vaccine until it has been given to a major percentage of the population...Without a bunch of side effects.  Staying close to home and wearing a mask is sometimes a PITA, but given all the nonsense surrounding this virus, and the past history of many of the drugs, such inconveniences are liveable, when considering the alternatives.


My sentiment to a T.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My sentiment to a T.


Mine, too.

Of course I want my old life back.  We all do.  But I will do my due diligence before rolling up my sleeve.  Until comfortable with the safety and effectiveness of a Covid vaccine, I will continue with the quite bearable sacrifice of avoiding traveling, wearing a mask in public, and maintaining social distances.

Bruce Springsteen said in 1985, _"Blind faith in your leaders, or in anything, will get you killed."_
A 1986 quote from Ronald Reagan.  He was the modern president most highly respected by modern Republicans, _ "Trust but verify."_

Our current federal government and big pharma have not inspired my confidence. Quite the opposite.

Bruuuuce & Ronnie's snippets of advice apply well to this situation.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> The latest ad campaign talks about making sure to get a flu shot to "Prevent hospitals from being overrun with both flu and Covid-19."
> Yeah.....don't you know there is also a flu epidemic with packed waiting rooms right around the corner?
> *They just announced that "Every child will be required to get a flu shot before starting school this year."*


From what I can find, Massachusetts is only state with this requirement. It doesn't appear to be a mandate in other states, but it may well be. Do you have links on this, @win231?


----------



## 911 (Sep 4, 2020)

I still remember getting my shots when I entered the Marines. They never told us what they were for and no one asked. Don't you find that strange that no one asked what they were shooting into our arms?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Yeah, that's how I felt when I took the polio and diphtheria shots. I was a kid for the diphtheria and I must have been bullied by someone - - -maybe my folks?


I may have mentioned it before, but as a child my mother nearly died from diptheria because her father didn't believe in vaccines.. and a woman somewhat older than myself lost her mother to polio shortly before the vaccine was available.
When it comes to something as widespread and easily transmitted like covid, it should not be a matter of 'personal choice' unless individuals want to self-isolate permanently.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 4, 2020)

Getting the flu shot in your later years can be life saving. To put it another way seniors are at a higher risk of death from the flu than younger people.


----------



## 911 (Sep 4, 2020)

I took that Swine Flu shot back in 1976, I think. When I got home from having the shot, my wife tells me that 5 people have already died from it. I did OK, but I had the worse headache ever and to this day, I haven't had another one like that one.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2020)

911 said:


> I took that Swine Flu shot back in 1976, I think. When I got home from having the shot, my wife tells me that 5 people have already died from it. I did OK, but I had the worse headache ever and to this day, I haven't had another one like that one.


A very good reason to not be first in line for hastily approved vaccines.


----------



## win231 (Sep 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> From what I can find, Massachusetts is only state with this requirement. It doesn't appear to be a mandate in other states, but it may well be. Do you have links on this, @win231?


https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/growing/school-vaccinations.html


----------



## Nathan (Sep 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wait for it.  The CDC members who were pressured into making this announcement will be scratching their heads at how many Americans refuse the vaccination for months.  If not longer.
> The very name "Operation Warp Speed Vaccine" so clearly identifies the objective. Speed at the cost of safety and effectiveness.
> My trust for the US federal government has sunk to less than zero, less than neutral. Agencies that were designed to be autonomous are puppets dancing on strings. Like the queen of hearts, any perceived slight or difference in opinions leads to the battle cry, "Off with their heads!"
> Big pharma is just as bad, if not worse. Their commitment is to money, money, money.
> My personal vaccination decision will be heavily influenced by responses by leaders outside of Washington. And I'm not the only one.


Despite the leadership problems and the big pharma influence I *am* going to get the Covid vaccine, when available.   
I've always gotten the annual flu shot, never any problems but I do see a lot of *F*ear, *U*ncertainty and *D*oubt about the flu vaccine(and others) being circulated on the internet.   

 I think that the internet itself is a greater danger for one's physical and mental health than any of the vaccines available.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Despite the leadership problems and the big pharma influence I *am* going to get the Covid vaccine, when available.
> I've always gotten the annual flu shot, never any problems but I do see a lot of *F*ear, *U*ncertainty and *D*oubt about the flu vaccine(and others) being circulated on the internet.
> 
> I think that the internet itself is a greater danger for one's physical and mental health than any of the vaccines available.


This has nothing to do with the internet or other vaccines.  My children were all vaccinated, my grands are vaccinated, and I am fully vaccinated, including annual flu shots.  

My thoughts on a hurry-up Covid shot are based on the opinions of scientists, epidemiologists, doctors and vaccinologists who are not under Washington's thumb. 

If you're comfortable getting a vaccine before the completion and full analysis of phase 3 trials, knock yourself out. I'm not.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> This has nothing to do with the internet or other vaccines.  My children were all vaccinated, my grands are vaccinated, and I am fully vaccinated, including annual flu shots.
> 
> My thoughts on a hurry-up Covid shot are based on the opinions of scientists, epidemiologists, doctors and vaccinologists who are not under Washington's thumb.
> 
> If you're comfortable getting a vaccine before the completion and full analysis of phase 3 trials, knock yourself out. I'm not.


While my comment was not intended to be critical of yours, you seem to have taken it as such.    I never said that I was comfortable getting the vaccine "before the completion and full analysis of phase 3 trials", but when the vaccine IS available(after clinical trials) rest assured that I will "knock myself out" and go get vaccinated.


----------



## gennie (Sep 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wait for it.  The CDC members who were pressured into making this announcement will be scratching their heads at how many Americans refuse the vaccination for months.  If not longer.
> 
> The very name "Operation Warp Speed Vaccine" so clearly identifies the objective. Speed at the cost of safety and effectiveness.
> 
> ...


Very well said, Starsong


----------



## gennie (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm a firm believer in vaccinations and will mask up and go get my flu shot next week.  I've taken one each year for many years and have never had an adverse reaction nor have I had a serious case of the flu.

I seriously doubt there is a proven Covid vaccination for several years to come, if even then.  This virus is a strange fish and trapping it won't be easy.

 And when any positive mention of a vaccine sends the stock market wild, I have serious doubts about the stability of the economy.  I feel it's like a house of cards and when this all shakes out, the 1%ers will have a few more $$$ in their coffers.  Others?  Who knows.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2020)

Nathan said:


> While my comment was not intended to be critical of yours, you seem to have taken it as such.    I never said that I was comfortable getting the vaccine "before the completion and full analysis of phase 3 trials", but when the vaccine IS available(after clinical trials) rest assured that I will "knock myself out" and go get vaccinated.


You said, "Despite the leadership problems and the big pharma influence I *am* going to get the Covid vaccine, when available." 

Since you quoted my post in yours, I had to presume you were directing your response to me. 

After the completion and full analysis of phase 3 trials, presuming they prove good efficacy and a very high degree of safety, I expect to get the vaccine.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I will take it but I'm concerned to know if I need to wait a period of time between getting my traditional flu shot and the Covid19 vaccine.


The flu shot is already being offered at Walmart and several of the chain pharmacies.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg, every vaccine has its share of horror stories. It is unfortunate that some people have a very serious, sometimes fatal reaction, no matter which vaccine it is. But millions of others never get a disease that would have killed or crippled them.

About the Covid-19 vaccine, I think everyone is being way too optimistic about how soon we will have a reliable vaccine distributed to everyone. Even after they test it, and decide it's safe and effective, it will take months, if not years to manufacture and distribute it.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> The flu shot is already being offered at Walmart and several of the chain pharmacies.


I belong to Kaiser and will wait for them to advise me when to come in.  Good to know that it's already available in some places.  I usually get mine late Sept or early Oct.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2020)

We need to pay attention to Dr. Fauci.  He tells it straight - takes the latest scientific data into account.  I will get a shot when I know the bugs are out of the covid 19 vaccine.  Last night on the news those in the know said the soonest that would likely be is the middle of next year.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wait for it.  The CDC members who were pressured into making this announcement will be scratching their heads at how many Americans refuse the vaccination for months.  If not longer.
> 
> The very name "Operation Warp Speed Vaccine" so clearly identifies the objective. Speed at the cost of safety and effectiveness.
> 
> ...


Ok, so instead of telling people there is a new vaccine and it's your choice to get it , they should not say a thing ?Damned if you do, Damned if you don't? If Trump tries to get a vaccine out quick he's accused of endandering people cuz the testing wasn't long enough, and if the vaccine is delayed to do more in depth testing, he's accused of not acting soon enough? smh


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> We need to pay attention to Dr. Fauci.  He tells it straight - takes the latest scientific data into account.  I will get a shot when I know the bugs are out of the covid 19 vaccine.  Last night on the news those in the know said the soonest that would likely be is the middle of next year.


And again. It should be YOUR choice to get the vaccine now, or wait like you want to. We need to have our OWN choice!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2020)

Trust Fauci.  There are a lot of things I could say here, but this is not to be a political site. Please stop making it one.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 4, 2020)

Ladybj,

I believe the way the flu vaccine is currently made is from dead virus or particularly piece of the virus, and years ago it was made from live virus.  If I remember correctly there are less side effects from using the dead virus.  Your husband may be at less risk  of problems due to this change.

in the early '80's when I worked in a hospital we got free flu shots, and the first year it was a two parter.  I developed a little rash and the dr suggested it could be the shot and I shouldn't risk the second injection--just in case.   I usually do get a flu shot, but I haven't  had any reactions since then.  I can't recall when I learned about the change in how the vaccine was made, so I don't know if there is a connection.


----------



## win231 (Sep 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Trust Fauci.  There are a lot of things I could say here, but this is not to be a political site. Please stop making it one.


Great.  So, if Fauci says "The vaccine is now safe & effective & everyone should get it tomorrow," you should demonstrate your trust by being first in line.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 5, 2020)

911 said:


> I still remember getting my shots when I entered the Marines. They never told us what they were for and no one asked. Don't you find that strange that no one asked what they were shooting into our arms?


Haha  I'm sure that it would have been appreciated by the boot camp medical staff.  They'd have probably pulled me aside and used one of the discarded rusty needles  along with a good kick in the a$$.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> Great.  So, if Fauci says "The vaccine is now safe & effective & everyone should get it tomorrow," you should demonstrate your trust by being first in line.



Sure I would, Win!  Don't we put our trust in medical professionals all the time?  Who else's advice should I listen to as to when the vaccine is safe and effective?

Why the mistrust of Fauci?  What wrong advice has he ever given us, to entitle lay people to shout him down, every time he offers his professional advice?


----------



## 911 (Sep 5, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Haha  I'm sure that it would have been appreciated by the boot camp medical staff.  They'd have probably pulled me aside and used one of the discarded rusty needles  along with a good kick in the a$$.


Yeah, all that was said to us was, “Alright you bunch of #%$#, get your asses in line.”


----------



## DaveA (Sep 5, 2020)

You may be oversimplifying it, Sunny. Fauci's only one voice.  Some folks look right to the top.  You have opinion of the the president, VP, governor of your state (if he's in your political party) and then to be really sure, the head of your local militia group.

Then, and only then, if you have unanimous approval you can at least consider taking the "shot".


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> Great.  So, if Fauci says "The vaccine is now safe & effective & everyone should get it tomorrow," you should demonstrate your trust by being first in line.


No.  I would wait and see.  We need to trust the science.  He reports what the science says and corrects himself as new informaiton comes along, then is denegrated for being honest.  We are currently in a political climate that tells us that all the institutions we've trusted for so long can't be trusted.  All we have to do is check all over the news to find the truth and that truth does not come out of the mouth of the one who should tell us the truth during this crisis.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It seems to me that a "cure" is being rushed in time to influence the upcoming elections.  Personally, I won't trust any vaccine until it has been given to a major percentage of the population...Without a bunch of side effects.  Staying close to home and wearing a mask is sometimes a PITA, but given all the nonsense surrounding this virus, and the past history of many of the drugs, such inconveniences are liveable, when considering the alternatives.


YES, YES, and YESSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 8, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> No.  I would wait and see.  We need to trust the science.  He reports what the science says and corrects himself as new informaiton comes along, then is denegrated for being honest.  We are currently in a political climate that tells us that all the institutions we've trusted for so long can't be trusted.  All we have to do is check all over the news to find the truth and that truth does not come out of the mouth of the one who should tell us the truth during this crisis.


 JMO but I highly doubt we will find the truth in the news.  The writing is on the wall if we pay close attention.. again JMO.  My mom taught me great lessons in life.. may she RIP.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2020)

Tonight on the news the pharmaceuticals who are working on the vaccines assured everyone they will honor the science and the results of the testing and not yield to the political pressure to get them out before the election.  Apparently one of the study subjects had some bad complications from it.  The true  information is out there.  We just have to be vigilant about looking for it.  We need to know the orientation of the one giving the news, and if they constantly lie, which is very apparent when we check, then we know better than to believe them.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 8, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Tonight on the news the pharmaceuticals who are working on the vaccines assured everyone they will honor the science and the results of the testing and not yield to the political pressure to get them out before the election.  Apparently one of the study subjects had some bad complications from it.  The true  information is out there.  We just have to be vigilant about looking for it.  We need to know the orientation of the one giving the news, and if they constantly lie, which is very apparent when we check, then we know better than to believe them.


Good luck in finding TRUE info.  It's like a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Good luck in finding TRUE info.  It's like a needle in a haystack.


It's there.  One just needs to be open enough to see it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

It can't be soon enough for me to get it and I certainly will.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 8, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> It's there.  One just needs to be open enough to see it.


You are correct in the way you feel. One also need to be open enough to look at the writing on the wall. JMO.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> You are correct in the way you feel. One also need to be open enough to look at the writing on the wall. JMO.


I don't read walls.  I read the science and watch reliable news and don't pay attention to people who lie.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 8, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I don't read walls.  I read the science and watch reliable news and don't pay attention to people who lie.


I lost trust in the news when my sister died tragically Nov 2019.


----------

